# Post your Dart Frog Vivarium Pics



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi i was just wondering if people could post some of there dart frog viv pics as i want to try and get some new ideas for setting up my other vivs. 

Also what background have people found to be the best for in the vivs?

Thanks


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used cocofibre for my dartfrog vivs. Have found it very good at retaining moisture and the climbing plants seem to be able to latch on to it very well.


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Not the greatest pics:



















All my vivs have expanding foam coated in peat backgrounds. I do like them but i find they take up a bit too much space so in future i'm going to use exo terra backgrounds coated in peat instead.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

is that a lotus lilly (aka dumb cane) i see in the first piccy. thats pretty posionous altho i guess darts have a very small chance of accidentally eating/food eatin it


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers for the pics i thionk i may settle with cocfibre again for this one but still unsure on how to landscape it so more pics would be great  .


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

froggie on branch








just after i finished it (has had a coconut hide added since)


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> is that a lotus lilly (aka dumb cane) i see in the first piccy. thats pretty posionous altho i guess darts have a very small chance of accidentally eating/food eatin it


the problem wouldnt be the darts eating the plant it would depend more on what you feed your darts... e.g. if the feeder insects decide to eat the plant then the froggie eats the insects... bad news! probably not a worry if you feed only fruitflies but that depends : victory:


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Some nice looking set ups. :notworthy:
One question (probably a stupid one), how do you apply the peat coating so that it stays on?


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

my azureus tanks,crap pics


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

spend_day said:


> is that a lotus lilly (aka dumb cane) i see in the first piccy. thats pretty posionous altho i guess darts have a very small chance of accidentally eating/food eatin it


I think it is, yes. And yes darts will definitely not consume them so all ok!


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

drpjtaylor said:


> Some nice looking set ups. :notworthy:
> One question (probably a stupid one), how do you apply the peat coating so that it stays on?


 
Black silicone. I think you have to use aquarium spec stuff.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

No pics to add but evenin' Dan. Didn't realise you frequented this den of iniquity :lol2:

Chris


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dart Frog sellls rrrruuunny resin.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

For my D. azureus. Its grown in alot now, looks much better. I'll hae to get new pictures.


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips and for some cool ideas. Just looking at setting up a new tank.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

That makes 2 of use then :lol2:.
Thanks for the pics anymore will be appreciated :whistling2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

The intermedius viv, also might have some young ones for sale


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hiya Kj i may have one or two from you in months to come or maybe be able to do a swap some froglets with you but at the moment my intermedius are breeding.

So dont want to disturb them as i have got one froglet at the moment and more eggs developing  .

Like the viv to you got any more to show off :whistling2:


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> No pics to add but evenin' Dan. Didn't realise you frequented this den of iniquity :lol2:
> 
> Chris


Lol. I drop in occasionally.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

S.s.Algira Set up.

























E.tricolour Setup


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

*my dart tank*

http://C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\vivatnight-l.jpgheres my dart frog tank


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

the link does not work


----------



## Daddys1jenn (Dec 16, 2008)

bump...looking for ideas too


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really love oison dartys, Looking for idea myself, free bump.


Do u need running water to keep these guys, I hear some people say you do and some say you dont, my local keeps them without running water and theyre fine.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

I was going to put my fire walking frogs in it but lack of room for the tank
:bash: So going to get packed away or ebayed I think


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Loads on my thread.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/229741-planted-vivs.html


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

cheers Chris


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice vivs


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> E.tricolour Setup


Why are you using towels? Don't be cheap and buy some aquarium backing paper :whip:


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

I Only set this Viv up yesterday and My Manttela's layed today ! My Pics are on a new Post under Mantella's


----------

